# günstige Codesys SPS



## Thomas86 (21 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach SPS, welche mit Codesys programmierbar sind.

Meine Vorstellungen entsprechen ungefähr der Easy 2502 von Frenzel + Berg:

http://www.frenzel-berg.de/

Die SPS muss nicht viele Anforderungen erfüllen, sondern soll lediglich für einfache Laboraufgaben dienen.

Der Rahmen von ca 350 Euro sollte nicht gesprengt werden!

Freue mich über Antworten!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## crash (21 Januar 2009)

guckst du hier was alles geht
http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_referenz_d
und dann guckst du in der bucht die haben was günstiges


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Die einfachen Soft-SPSen von Beckhoff (z.B. EK1100 mit entsprechenden Klemmen) liegen auch in diesem Preisrahmen.


----------



## Mr.Spok (22 Januar 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

Moeller EC4P-22-MTXX1  Listenpreis 328,- 

-CanOpen onboard
-12 DI / 8 DA (24V DC)
-erweiterbar


mfG Jan


----------



## Kalle85 (22 Januar 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

Moeller Modular SPS XC100

-16 bit CPU Infineon C164
- 8 Eingänge / 6 Ausgänge
- Schnittstellen: CAN und RS232
- Preis ca. 340

Gruß Karl


----------



## Gruenschnabel (23 Januar 2009)

ABB

ab 07KT97 aufwärts.

Arcnet, RS232, Analogwertverarbeitung (8 In-/ 4 Output), 24 Digital In-/Output, CS31-Bus,...

Listenpreis neu keine Ahnung, aber in der Bucht ist ab und an ein "Schnäppchen" zu holen (~250€)

MfG,
Gruenschnabel


----------

